# need some prayers fast guys..........



## bob1961 (Mar 20, 2011)

just got a call my son just had a motorcycle accident and is on the way to hospital in ambulance with broking leg and woke up from being out....not much is known at this time and only can see his leg was broke....please guys send some prayers, thank you all...........bob

....


----------



## chefrob (Mar 20, 2011)

prayer sent......hope he is o.k.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers sent from here too


----------



## bob1961 (Mar 20, 2011)

thx, his wife called and said he just broke his leg and hip....no other real pain else where right now....had his helmet on....him and his buddies were coming up to an accident....he went to slow down and he just lost control of his bike, gravel on road or hit his brakes to hard not sure why....hit the curb then a metal sign post doing bout 35/40 mph....his wife don't think he has any internal injuries, once again thx guys.........bob

....


----------



## eman (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers up for a biker brother!!!


----------



## meateater (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers sent from Nevada.


----------



## tom37 (Mar 20, 2011)

Best wishes Bob, hopefully they will find less wrong then anticipated.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy recovery! Hope it all turns out OK as it can.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 21, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for good news and a complete and speedy recovery


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent & it sounds like he's going to be fine.


----------



## retread (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery (from another rider)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2011)

Bob,

Glad to hear it might not be to bad, but prayers sent from South of you anyway.

Bear


----------



## arnie (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for a quick and speedy recovery


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers for a complete recovery from the N.W.


----------



## bob1961 (Mar 21, 2011)

thx again guys....he is having surgery today to mend his leg and hip....so far haven't heard anything since last night if anything else is going on, so that's good news as of now........bob
 
....


----------



## jewelspapa (Mar 21, 2011)

Praying for God's will for him. He is the Great Physician. He will take care of him.


----------



## everythingsmoke (Mar 21, 2011)

U have my prayers from cincy...thank goodness he had a helmet...sounds like he'll b fine w a little rehab.


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent from here also.  May God bless him in this trial.


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers out for a speedy recovery.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope all is well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 21, 2011)

prayers for the biker and family


----------



## dennycieslinski (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## djm3801 (Mar 22, 2011)

All the best to your son and family. Power of prayer.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 22, 2011)

Your son and the family is in my daily thoughts and prayers.

 I was severely injured in a motorcycle wreck just about one year ago.

Look at the video in my sig.

  Craig


----------



## bob1961 (Mar 22, 2011)

just got off phone with my son robert....he is at his friends house now....he broke only his right leg femur

bone in the middle of the bone, has big ol hunk of titan in there now....hurt his knee as well on same leg,

nothing else was hurt....him and his buddies were coming around a curve and there was the cop in the

middle of the road not marked to good and in the way....he hit the brakes and laid it down and hit his

helmet on the ground and out he went....slide off road and hit a sign post with his leg....good thing he

ragged dolled at that point of he might have been hurt more trying not to get hurt....thx again guys......bob

....


----------



## ak1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to hear that it's nothing more serious than a broken bone, even though it's a biggie. Hopefully there isn't any lasting damage to the knee.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 22, 2011)

You got ours Bob.Sounds like he'll have a goosegg and an autographed leg for a bit, but we'll send a Angel prayer for him  so he'll have some one to be on his shoulder.

Hope he gets better quickly, Stan and Trish.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers sent from a fellow rider.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers from here in Kansas.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers from the SQWIB family


----------



## captsly (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent from Texas!  Hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 25, 2011)

May the lord bless you and heal you .Get well soon.


----------



## djm3801 (Mar 25, 2011)

Could have been a lot worse. Glad it is not.


----------

